# VPS/Semi-Dedi for video encoding



## Ruriko (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for a VPS or a Semi-Dedi (most preferred) that will allow video encoding. I will need 

50GB Space

1TB Bandwidth

1GB RAM

4 Cores (more cores would be nice)

Windows (You do not need to provide license)

Any Location

$25/month


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 13, 2013)

Is 1TB a generous estimate or do you know you'll use all 1TB of bandwidth?


----------



## Ruriko (Jul 13, 2013)

it's just an estimate


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jul 13, 2013)

We can provide you with:

*Virtualization Type:* Xen Paravirtualization (Windows compatible, no overselling)

*Disk Space**: *70GB

*RAM: *3GB

*Bandwidth: *3TB

*Cores: *8 Cores

*IPs: *1 IPv4. Additional IPs available at $1.25/mo per IPv4 address

*Location: *New York, USA

*Price:* $22/month

Please let me know if you'd like this by sending me a PM and I'll provide you with a custom order link.

Thanks!


----------



## willie (Jul 13, 2013)

Is that 8 dedicated cores?  What exact CPU model and frequency?  Do you have more of them?  Is that hosted at Colocrossing?  Thanks.


----------



## Ruriko (Jul 13, 2013)

Hmm I never used Xen before. Does Xen have virtio drivers supported? or is it like automatic installed?

What's the CPU model?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jul 14, 2013)

Ruriko said:


> Hmm I never used Xen before. Does Xen have virtio drivers supported? or is it like automatic installed?
> 
> What's the CPU model?


Xen virtual servers can be treated as if they were a dedicated server. It's complete isolation.

We use Xeon E3-1240v2 CPUs.

@willie We only have one of these in stock, sorry.


----------



## Ruriko (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm still looking for a host


----------



## VPN.SH (Jul 14, 2013)

This is something I'd also be interested in, so if anyone has anything they can offer, please drop me a message.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 14, 2013)

I've got a dedicated server that is being severely under utilized if that fits the requirements. http://vpsboard.com/topic/1087-looking-to-split-a-dedicated-server-2-vmware-vpss-available/


----------



## Francisco (Jul 14, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Xen virtual servers can be treated as if they were a dedicated server. It's complete isolation.
> 
> We use Xeon E3-1240v2 CPUs.
> 
> @willie We only have one of these in stock, sorry.


Doesn't mean they are. The cores will get equal share or what have you where as the OP needs dedicated cores for long running encodes.

Francisco


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 14, 2013)

Isn't Video Encoding really CPU heavy task? I really (personally) would not recommend anyone to encode video on a vps. Not at least  on a vps that is <=50$/mo.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 14, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Isn't Video Encoding really CPU heavy task? I really (personally) would not recommend anyone to encode video on a vps. Not at least  on a vps that is <=50$/mo.


Right. It eats 100% of whatever cores are allocated to it.

Francisco


----------



## Ruriko (Jul 15, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Isn't Video Encoding really CPU heavy task? I really (personally) would not recommend anyone to encode video on a vps. Not at least  on a vps that is <=50$/mo.


yes video encoding is CPU heavy but there are a few vps providers that allow video encoding. One example would be buyvm but they only have 2 cores


----------



## Ruriko (Jul 20, 2013)

Still looking for a host  :mellow:


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 20, 2013)

Ruriko said:


> Still looking for a host  :mellow:


KimSufi?


----------



## jarland (Jul 20, 2013)

Online.net has an amazing deal on an E3. Would be a beast for the task.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 20, 2013)

@jarland - Lowest price I've ever seen for E3.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 20, 2013)

I might be interested in splitting one of these ... http://www.online.net/fr/serveur-dedie/dedibox-classic


----------



## Ruriko (Jul 20, 2013)

Ooo online.net has nice offers but I wonder if they can even speak english


----------



## jarland (Jul 20, 2013)

Ruriko said:


> Ooo online.net has nice offers but I wonder if they can even speak english


I navigated around and signed up from the US without issue. I'm not sure about their support, but the client area is all in English for me and their bandwidth in DC3 has been pretty nice. Here's a quick rundown...

CPU model :  Intel® Xeon® CPU E3-1220 V2 @ 3.10GHz

Number of cores : 4

CPU frequency :  1600.000 MHz

Total amount of ram : 7956 MB

Total amount of swap : 975 MB

System uptime :   15 days, 2:15,       

Download speed from CacheFly: 16.1MB/s 

Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 8.71MB/s 

Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 14.5MB/s 

Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 6.15MB/s 

Download speed from i3d.net, NL: 38.8MB/s

Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 62.4MB/s 

Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 5.07MB/s 

Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 10.8MB/s 

Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 10.7MB/s 

Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 20.4MB/s 

I/O speed :  108 MB/s


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone want to split one of these? - http://www.online.net/fr/serveur-dedie/dedibox-classic


----------



## libro22 (Jul 26, 2013)

When I was doing my undergrad thesis, I thought of doing this one too. But Java can consume a lot of resources and I don't have much budget that time. Good luck on this one! If you're using Java, BIG RAM can help!


----------



## ServerSub (Aug 2, 2013)

i am removing my post,it seems that i was posted on wrong topic,excuse me everybody.


----------



## Ruriko (Aug 11, 2013)

libro22 said:


> When I was doing my undergrad thesis, I thought of doing this one too. But Java can consume a lot of resources and I don't have much budget that time. Good luck on this one! If you're using Java, BIG RAM can help!


I'm not using JAVA! read the topic I said I'm using it for video encoding. Still looking for offers  :mellow:


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 12, 2013)

This is just a friendly reminder to everyone to please keep on topic     For those of you who wish to ask ServerSub questions about his operation are more than encouraged to open a new thread.  

Thanks!

*Edit:* Split the thread to here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1548-mod-split-serversub-inquries/


----------



## Jade (Aug 12, 2013)

GridHostingSolutions can offer you OpenVZ Linux VPS servers if you would like

We can offer you the following package.

Hosted in the DimeNOC Facility in *Orlando, FL.*

100GB Space

3TB Bandwidth

1GB RAM

4 Cores

For *$12.00/month* please let me know if this would work for you.


----------



## Ruriko (Aug 12, 2013)

ovz isn't gonna be good for video encoding


----------



## kaniini (Aug 12, 2013)

Ruriko said:


> Hi I'm looking for a VPS or a Semi-Dedi (most preferred) that will allow video encoding. I will need
> 
> 50GB Space
> 
> ...


I can do:

60Gb space

Unmetered bandwidth (20mbps+ guaranteed)

1GB RAM

8 vCPU's

Modified Xen HVM (like KVM)

Bring your own windows license + ISO

Price: $13.50

Order here

More information on using Windows on TortoiseLabs vServers here.


----------



## Ruriko (Aug 12, 2013)

kaniini said:


> I can do:
> 
> 60Gb space
> 
> ...


What CPU model is this?


----------



## kaniini (Aug 12, 2013)

Ruriko said:


> What CPU model is this?


USA: e3-1270v2 @ 3.5ghz.  Some of the newer nodes we are deploying are e3-1270v3.

London: e3-1240v2 @ 3.4ghz.


----------



## Ruriko (Aug 12, 2013)

kaniini said:


> USA: e3-1270v2 @ 3.5ghz.  Some of the newer nodes we are deploying are e3-1270v3.
> 
> London: e3-1240v2 @ 3.4ghz.


Is it possible if I can be placed on the newer nodes since it looks like better CPU


----------



## kaniini (Aug 12, 2013)

Ruriko said:


> Is it possible if I can be placed on the newer nodes since it looks like better CPU


The e3-1270v2 is actually equivalent for transcoding.  The main advantage for the Haswell CPUs is a new memory controller and onboard VRM.  Performance for compute is the same or slightly better on the v2's actually.  I suspect the generation after Haswell will bring some more tangible improvements.

Beyond that, we don't have that level of control as to what node a specific VPS would be assigned to.  If the performance isn't adequate, we can always of course, move you to a different node, and at that time, intentionally place you on a Haswell-based node if you really want it.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 13, 2013)

kaniini said:


> The e3-1270v2 is actually equivalent for transcoding. The main advantage for the Haswell CPUs is a new memory controller and onboard VRM. Performance for compute is the same or slightly better on the v2's actually. I suspect the generation after Haswell will bring some more tangible improvements.
> 
> 
> Beyond that, we don't have that level of control as to what node a specific VPS would be assigned to. If the performance isn't adequate, we can always of course, move you to a different node, and at that time, intentionally place you on a Haswell-based node if you really want it.


There are new AVX instructions in Haswell. Early benchmarks wouldn't have done this justice. Likely to be a bit faster.


----------



## acd (Aug 16, 2013)

Granted I'm new at this game but I priced out this request for fun and just the dedicated cpu requirement comes in around 17 USD/mo (priced in a L5639 group at 8 dedicated threads, w/ 2A @ 100 USD/mo, 60W tdp, 2/3rds dedicated usage). Not including equipment amortization, depreciation, and failure, bandwidth, and admin/other overhead (which I estimated was ~14-15 USD/mo at cost, 1gbps shared). I guess if it could be oversold and wasn't dedicated like you requested, it could be made to work but that 25 USD/mo figure seems like a really aggressive p.p. Kaniini must be some kind of boss to make that fly at 13.50 USD/mo.


----------



## drmike (Aug 16, 2013)

TortoiseLabs has an interesting network in Chicago.  Route I haven't seen before.  It seriously pushes some bandwidth with my crappy upstream (which is rare).  Now I am curious as to who the upstream and the bandwidth mix is


----------



## Ruriko (Aug 16, 2013)

I have tried out TortoiseLabs and the vps is encoding quite fast especially when it's a VPS. It encodes at 50FPS using the slower profile in x264. 50FPS is quite fast on a vps since most other vps providers give me 20FPS


----------



## drmike (Aug 16, 2013)

Pretty good  Which location did you opt for and how is the network, throughput, etc.  Interesting company.


----------



## Ruriko (Aug 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Pretty good  Which location did you opt for and how is the network, throughput, etc.  Interesting company.


I chose California. I haven't tested the network since I'm only using the vps for video encoding but I can tell you that it can download at 50mb/sec


----------



## drmike (Aug 16, 2013)

So much for the bandwidth caps... Just a guarantee minimum of bandwidth.  That's a nice model to share the bandwidth love.

Consider writing up a review, please   Few us are interested in their services and lacking a review for them on here.


----------



## Ruriko (Jan 17, 2014)

Bumping this cause I'm now looking a new host or someone who has spare space on their dedi


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 17, 2014)

I can offer the following on my personal dedicated server:

1GB RAM

50GB non-RAID SSD Disk Space

100Mbps Unmetered Port (shared)

6 CPU Cores (L5420 @ 2.5GHz)

Windows ISOs

Hosted in Virginia

$25/month


----------

